# push clientseitig auslesen



## Giftie (15. Sep 2008)

Ahoi, liebe programmierergemeinde,

ich habe den auftrag bekommen, einen serverseitigen push-stream auszulesen, und auf dem client zu parsen.
problematischer weise habe ich nur die url, und sonst keinerlei angaben, bis auf daraufhin, das dieses über eine http-connection läuft.

was jedoch noch viel schlimmer ist, ich habe von der gesamten thematik zu wenig ahnung, um dort auf die schnelle etwas zu basteln. (wie immer muss es jedoch so schnell wie möglich gehen).

soweit ich es in erfahrung gebracht habe, müsste das auslesen eines push-streams über sogenannte Pushlets funktionieren.

möchte euch bitten, mir hier ein wenig unter die arme zu greifen. wenn jemand einen funktionierenden quellcode hat, wäre ich natürlich extrem dankbar, da ich mich dort vermutlich schneller einlesen, und die funktion verstehen könnte, als wenn ich erst die gesamte fachliteratur durchackern müsste, bin jedoch auch über alle anderen arten von hilfe dankbar.

hier nun meine bisherigen recherchen, wie ich es mir bisher erarbeitet habe.

zum auslesen von push-html-http brauche ich:

eine ping-applikation, welche mir die verbindung offen hält?
eine client applikation, die die verbindung öffnet?
einen listener, der den stream ausliest?

gibt es da etwas, irgend eine kleine klasse, die sozusagen all in one übernimmt, und mir einfach nur einen stream ausgibt, den ich nutzen kann, und den rest automatisch im hintergrund handelt ich sozusagen nur noch die url mitgebe, und der stream kommt automatisch?

wie müsste ich das generell aufbauen, um langwierige experimente zu vermeiden?

gibt es irgendwo leicht verständliche seiten, die ich beim googlen übersehen habe?

danke euch.


----------



## DocRandom (15. Sep 2008)

Hi!


> ...gibt es irgendwo leicht verständliche seiten, die ich beim googlen übersehen habe? ...


Also ich hab das beim Googeln auf Anhieb gefunden:
PushletPingApplication.java
PushletClient.java
PushletClientListener.java
..sollte genügend Code zum aneignen vorhanden sein.

lg
DocRandom


----------



## Giftie (16. Sep 2008)

erstmal vielen dank an docRandom für die antwort. 
die seite hatte ich auch schon gefunden, dachte nur, es gibt da vielleicht noch etwas einfacheres. scheint aber nicht so zu sein, deswegen hab ich mich jetzt mal dort hinein gewurschtelt. es scheint auch soweit zu funktionieren, und ist entgegen erster annahmen recht gut verständlich, wenn auch für mich ein bisher fremdes gebiet. 
bei meiner anfrage allerdings bekomme ich als antwort vom server 

Server returned HTTP response code: 403 for URL.
blablabla mit dieser extension hinter dem port: "80/pushlet/pushlet.srv?p_event=join&p_format=xml&p_time=1221556221"

im browser kann ich das jedoch problemlos öffnen, und die push-daten angucken.

http response code 403 heißt also, das meine anfrage vom server abgelehnt worden ist. die frage die sich mir nun stellt, ist, wie das sein kann, wenn ich im browser darauf zugreifen kann. um eine generelle ip-sperre kann es sich definitiv nicht handeln.
woran könnte das liegen, und wie kann ich das umgehen?

schankedöön für die hilfe


----------



## Jani (17. Sep 2008)

...schau dir mal xlightweb an ( http://www.xlightweb.org bzw. http://xlightweb.sourceforge.net/core/tutorial/V2/TutorialCore.htm ). xLightweb unterstützt neben synchroner, blocking HTTP prpgrammierung auch asynchrone, non-blocking HTTP programmierung. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Gast (17. Sep 2008)

hmm. klingt interessant. da werd ich doch gleich mal ein wenig mit rum spielen *g*

besten dank.


----------



## Giftstachel (19. Sep 2008)

jau, gold richtig, der tip. ich möcht mich an dieser stelle nochmal gaaanz herzlich bedanken. 

aso, closen bitte. hatte vergessen, mich an zu melden^^


----------

